# house sitting



## lionspath (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi, we are two older women who have been to SA many times. I have spent the last 5 years putting libraries in 15 primary schools in the KZN areas. Now we want to have a final visit but would like to spend at least 6 months there volunteering in the schools and with kids. We are not wealthy and would love to do housesitting for those on holiday etc. 
Would like the KZN or Eastern Cape areas, possibly Jo'burg or East of Jo'burg.
Also would like info on getting some kind of health insurance and feasability of buying a good used car and then selling when we leave.
Very reliable and responsible with local references.
Thanks so much,
Virginia


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

lionspath said:


> Hi, we are two older women who have been to SA many times. I have spent the last 5 years putting libraries in 15 primary schools in the KZN areas. Now we want to have a final visit but would like to spend at least 6 months there volunteering in the schools and with kids. We are not wealthy and would love to do housesitting for those on holiday etc.
> Would like the KZN or Eastern Cape areas, possibly Jo'burg or East of Jo'burg.
> Also would like info on getting some kind of health insurance and feasability of buying a good used car and then selling when we leave.
> Very reliable and responsible with local references.
> ...


Hi Virginia,

I know most people are a little worried about having a stranger come and housesit for them. So most people use someone they already know. I guess if you have some references then you should look at gumtree.co.za Maybe post an ad? 

I think but I am not positive there isn't any insurance in S.A. that could help. Since most have a waiting period for most claims. Maybe look for some travel insurance? It would cover you if something major happens. But just to see a doctor and medication is much much cheaper then in the USA. And you really don't need insurance for that.

As far as the used car that could be a little bit of a hassle with the registration of the car with the traffic dept. 

Cars are expensive here. Well good and reliable ones.


----------

